# if-a-nuclear-bomb-exploded-in-downtown-washington-what-should-you-do



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

Saw this the other day and did some cross checking while many points can be argued its nice to know a few more ways to deal with a nuclear blast if you get stuck in a city when one goes off. And seeing how Obama is more worried about that then whats going o in Eastern Europe or the middle east one does have to wonder if they are hiding something...

If a nuclear bomb exploded in downtown Washington, what should you do? - The Week


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I wonder why the writer doesn't think there is such a thing as a "suitcase nuke."


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If a nuclear bomb exploded in downtown Washington, what should you do? Applaude...


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> If a nuclear bomb exploded in downtown Washington, what should you do? Applaude...


Yup, unless Congress is on recess.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Fall to your knees, lift your face and hands toward heaven and thank God!!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm going to skip the whole "jump for joy" thing.....I might think it but I won't write it down..... I does make sense to find shelter for the following 24 hours until the fall out stops falling. Something to keep in mind is that there are 2 cities that have been nuke, Nagasaki and Hiroshima, both of which are still heavily populated today, draw from that what you will.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Break open a 200 dollar bottle of champagne and celebrate!!!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Sit down on my patio with a good vodka martini and thank the lord.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Listen to weather, find out which way the cloud is going and move sideways. Get to my car, don a NBC mask, Tyvek suit, and boots to avoid contamination. Drive/walk/get to my house, decontamination shower, and pull out some firearms to protect my bottle of Scotch while I celebrate.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Do my "Happy Dance" and stop payment on my 2013 tax check?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cancel the next visit to the Smithsonian.
Cancel my trip to Gordonsville VA.
Check with the Union to see who their next socialist pick is.
Really who knows what they would do. Other than go in to lock down here not much else.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

shooter said:


> Saw this the other day and did some cross checking while many points can be argued its nice to know a few more ways to deal with a nuclear blast if you get stuck in a city when one goes off. And seeing how Obama is more worried about that then whats going o in Eastern Europe or the middle east one does have to wonder if they are hiding something...
> 
> If a nuclear bomb exploded in downtown Washington, what should you do? - The Week


I would cheer. Particularly if there was a full session of congress.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

party!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Congress can be fixed , nothing we can do about Obama and the damage he has done.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If I were there at the time and survived the blast uninjured I'd be absolutely glowing.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

If it is west or sw Missouri I would worry. Otherwise I am going to double check my supplies, make sure all my mags are loaded Fuel my car Go buy things that I don't have.

This is bringing me to some personal stuff that I don't have enough of, mainly construction supplies. Nails, construction wood.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I would clap. Deliriously.









Then play Kool & The Gangs song over and over...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

shooter said:


> Saw this the other day and did some cross checking while many points can be argued its nice to know a few more ways to deal with a nuclear blast if you get stuck in a city when one goes off. And seeing how Obama is more worried about that then whats going o in Eastern Europe or the middle east one does have to wonder if they are hiding something...
> 
> If a nuclear bomb exploded in downtown Washington, what should you do? - The Week


A neutron bomb with congress in session and the Im-Potus and assistant dimwit in town I might be happy.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

My personal belief is that there is a first strike weapon on the 7th floor of the new Soviet now Russian Federation Embassy. The Embassy sits on a nice little hill. Even a low yield weapon would destroy most of DC. This strike would be followed by the ICBM/MRV's on all major cites, nuke facilities and special weapon depositories. 

Now if you go to the fallout map on line you will find that your friend Max lives in what is projected to be the safest or one of the safest area's in the country. LOL. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Good thing about living on the Big Island of Hawaii is that there is nothing here worth nuking. 
Oahu... maybe Pearl Harbor but the Big Island don't have anything to important target.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

You, this me, fire mission over.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

shooter said:


> Saw this the other day and did some cross checking while many points can be argued its nice to know a few more ways to deal with a nuclear blast if you get stuck in a city when one goes off. And seeing how Obama is more worried about that then whats going o in Eastern Europe or the middle east one does have to wonder if they are hiding something...
> 
> If a nuclear bomb exploded in downtown Washington, what should you do? - The Week


If a nuclear bomb exploded in downtown Washington....

Hurah! Our problems are over!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well proper call for fire protocol is to say ..."Target....Fire for effect...." but I think I'd just say "cease fire".... wouldn't want to hurt the good people of Virginia. I'm going to hell for that one ain't I, Inor?


As far as I know, all of the _good_ people in Virginia are well south of the DC area. I mean, Tyson's Corner? Who really gives a shit if they flatten Fannie Mae or Freddy Mac?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I'm going to skip the whole "jump for joy" thing.....I might think it but I won't write it down..... I does make sense to find shelter for the following 24 hours until the fall out stops falling. Something to keep in mind is that there are 2 cities that have been nuke, Nagasaki and Hiroshima, both of which are still heavily populated today, draw from that what you will.


Unfortunately, there were several generations afterwards who were born with deformities as a result.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BagLady said:


> Unfortunately, there were several generations afterwards who were born with deformities as a result.


Hell, if you think that is bad. Look at Congress. We have 535 that were born with deformities BEFORE!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Since I am geographically on the opposite end of the U.S.A., I don't think there would be any immediate threat from fall-out to my safety. I do think it would cause a severe and immediate impact on our economy. I would pull as much cash as possible out of the banks, short stocks, and buy more consumables with cash. I would then top off my fuel reserves, keep a close watch on the news to see who the culprit is, and continue to prepare for whatever may come next.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Some things about "suitcase nukes". It would be a ground burst nuclear device. The blast would only effect a very small area - maybe 4-500 yards from the center. Direct radiation would affect the same area and beyond that not much else other than a LOT of fallout. Basements or subterranean shelters are the best shelters in this case or a second choice would be the inner most rooms, on the middle floors, in buildings that are higher than 8 stories tall. You want two or three stories below you and two or more stories above you and at least two rooms on every side. The fallout will cover a huge area from any ground burst and you need to stay out of it - even in full protective gear. The reason for this is that the fallout will contain high concentrations of Gamma particles. These particles will cover your clothes or suit and emit Gamma radiation close to your body for as long as you are there. The radiation from Gamma particles will penetrate up to two feet of lead - your exposure, even in full radiation gear, will be lethal in minutes.

That is what makes ground blasts so much more of a problem than an air burst. In an air burst there is not only less fallout but the fallout contains little, if any, Gamma particles. In a ground burst if you are alive after the detonation and there were buildings between you and the blast then get inside as quickly as you can. You are alive and probably well as long as you don't do something stupid.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Hope they hit NYC next?!?!?!?


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

I thought this might be a good place to talk about Potassium Iodine.















(By Mary Shomon at thyroid-info.com)

Would Potassium Iodide Help You in the Event of a Radioactive Release?

Radioactive iodine is a major constituent used in nuclear power plants as well as in the fallout from nuclear detonation. Carried for hundreds of miles on the winds, if radioactive iodine is taken into the body through breathing or consumption of contaminated food, it is collected and retained by the thyroid gland. There, this concentration of radioactive material results in a variety of life-threatening illnesses including cancers and leukemia. Children -- born and unborn -- are particularly at risk due to their small physical size and weight.

In the event of a reactor or plant accident, the potassium iodide pills can, if taken prior to exposure to fallout, protect the thyroid gland from damage, reducing the future risk of thyroid disease and thyroid cancer.

Potassium iodide saturates the thyroid with a safe, stable form of iodine, thus preventing the uptake of radioactive iodine. Potassium iodide is the only FDA approved thyroid-blocking agent and is approved for over the counter sale.

As far as accidents or attacks on nuclear plants, most people in the eastern half of the U.S. are in a danger zone of exposure to radioactive iodine. Several other states, including Texas, California and Washington state, are also at risk.

Will Potassium Iodide Help With Dirty Bombs?

While demand for the supplement has never been higher, and many jurisdictions have distributed pills to people within a certain risk radius of key plants, potassium iodide may not help with so called "dirty bombs." It's thought that such bombs would likely use other radioactive materials, not radioactive iodine, and potassium iodide is only thyroid-protective in the event of exposure to radioactive iodine.

This information does not appear to be slowing down the sales of the drug, however, as government agencies and individuals continue to stockpile and distribute the drug. The strongest sales have been coming from the Washington, DC area, where it's though that the dirty bomber Jose Padilla is alleged to have planned his attack.

........................

So, do you keep KI in your drug cabinet? Maybe I'll go pick up a bottle. I'm so close to the nukes at BAFB I figured there was no real point. I always thought we'd be one of the first hot spots to pop. But if it happened in Washington... well that's a horse of a different color!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Check to see if my IRS refund made it to the bank.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

retired guard said:


> Check to see if my IRS refund made it to the bank.


What is this "IRS Refund" that you speak of?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is good site to see. Pick the site, pick the nuclear weapon. Some small tactical nuclear weapons have a yield of between .072 to .350 kilotons. 
NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Slippy said:


> What is this "IRS Refund" that you speak of?


IT amounts to my money they used interest free. They do not return the favor.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

retired guard said:


> IT amounts to my money they used interest free. They do not return the favor.


Thank you sir. The government "favors" usually result in anal pain.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

*Please read, there are a lot of misconceptions about Potassium Iodide! *
Stolen from the CDC website: CDC Radiation Emergencies | Facts About Potassium Iodide (KI)
"What is Potassium Iodide (KI)?
KI (potassium iodide) is a salt of stable (not radioactive) iodine that can help block radioactive iodine from being absorbed by the thyroid gland, thus protecting this gland from radiation injury.

The thyroid gland is the part of the body that is most sensitive to radioactive iodine.

People should take KI (potassium iodide) only on the advice of public health or emergency management officials. There are health risks associated with taking KI.

KI (potassium iodide) does not keep radioactive iodine from entering the body and cannot reverse the health effects caused by radioactive iodine once the thyroid is damaged.

KI (potassium iodide) only protects the thyroid, not other parts of the body, from radioactive iodine.
KI (potassium iodide) cannot protect the body from radioactive elements other than radioactive iodine-if radioactive iodine is not present, taking KI is not protective and could cause harm.

Table salt and foods rich in iodine do not contain enough iodine to block radioactive iodine from getting into your thyroid gland. Do not use table salt or food as a substitute for KI.

Do not use dietary supplements that contain iodine in the place of KI (potassium iodide). They can be harmful and non-efficacious. Only use products that have been approved by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA)."

"Who can take KI (potassium iodide)?
The thyroid glands of a fetus and of an infant are most at risk of injury from radioactive iodine. Young children and people with low amounts of iodine in their thyroid are also at risk of thyroid injury.

Infants (including breast-fed infants)

Infants have the highest risk of getting thyroid cancer after being exposed to radioactive iodine. All infants, including breast-fed infants need to be given the dosage of KI (potassium iodide) recommended for infants.

Infants (particularly newborns) should receive a single dose of KI. More than a single dose may lead to later problems with normal development. Other protective measures should be used.
In cases where more than one dose is necessary, medical follow up may be necessary.
Children

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) recommends that all children internally contaminated with (or likely to be internally contaminated with) radioactive iodine take KI (potassium iodide), unless they have known allergies to iodine (contraindications).

Young Adults

The FDA recommends that young adults (between the ages of 18 and 40 years) internally contaminated with (or likely to be internally contaminated with) radioactive iodine take the recommended dose of KI (potassium iodide). Young adults are less sensitive to the effects of radioactive iodine than are children.

Pregnant Women

Because all forms of iodine cross the placenta, pregnant women should take KI (potassium iodide) to protect the growing fetus. Pregnant women should take only one dose of KI following internal contamination with (or likely internal contamination with) radioactive iodine.

Breastfeeding Women:

Women who are breastfeeding should take only one dose of KI (potassium iodide) if they have been internally contaminated with (or are likely to be internally contaminated with) radioactive iodine. They should be prioritized to receive other protective action measures.

Adults:

Adults older than 40 years should not take KI (potassium iodide) unless public health or emergency management officials say that contamination with a very large dose of radioactive iodine is expected.

Adults older than 40 years have the lowest chance of developing thyroid cancer or thyroid injury after contamination with radioactive iodine.
Adults older than 40 are more likely to have allergic reactions to or adverse effects from KI."


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

That was good info paraquack. Thanks!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I would hope all of congress and the supreme court and the president and staff where all outside on the steps of congress talking when the nuke went off very close by!!!!::clapping::


----------

